# do you know where to find these types of compressor oil???



## dude22573 (Jun 18, 2009)

I am having trouble finding three types of compressor oil for a true brand bottle cooler, these are the three types.

ICI-Emkarate RL184
Mobile Artic 22A
Emery-2927-A

I have been to every HVAC shop in town and no one can order it… a web site or phone number would be big help. Thanks!


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Why try HVAC shops?

Don't you have an acount at a wholesaler?


----------



## dude22573 (Jun 18, 2009)

i do not have a account but i did find the Mobile Arctic 22 through 
Wallace lubricants, i half to buy 5 gallons for 275.00... all i really need is 16OZ or sumthing smaller than 5 GAL.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

As an HVAC contractor you should start an account with one.


----------



## dude22573 (Jun 18, 2009)

i will look into that. thanks


----------



## dude22573 (Jun 18, 2009)

I think I was not clear enough… sorry, by shop I mean supply house. None of them could order it from anywhere; they told me to contact the company that made the compressor so I called Copeland. They put me in touch with Wallace lubricants where I could only buy a 5gal bucket or 50 gal drum.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Call 1-800-ASK MOBIL (275-6624), they should be able to give you the names of other distributors that you can order it from.


----------



## dude22573 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks a bunch!


----------

